# Ben Serotta's bike is for sale



## Fez (Jul 12, 2002)

Any opinions of this bike? Who does the custom fitting for Ben? I wonder what his main ride is now?


http://serotta.com/pages/deals.html




Complete Bike
Ben Serottas 1998 Hors Categorie w/ F1 fork
Yellow and red sizzler with Yellow decals
ST: 57cm; TT: 57.5cm; Head angle: 73deg
Seat angle: 73deg; wheelbase: 101cm
Dura Ace 9spd group, Mavic Open Pro rims w/ Ultegra hubs,
TTT Forma SL bar, Serotta titanium stem, 
American Classic seat post, Giro Pave saddle
Vittoria Action Pro tires 
Retail Price: $2900


----------



## tarwheel (May 22, 2004)

*he must be very overweight*

Looks like he bent the rear seat stays pretty badly. I'd want that fixed first.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

tarwheel said:


> Looks like he bent the rear seat stays pretty badly. I'd want that fixed first.


I see Len J sent his bike in for inspection.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Whats up with the saddle height?*

That set-up looks like someone smaller than Ben has been using the bike. The 70's 25" frame fits all look!


----------



## Fez (Jul 12, 2002)

High Gear said:


> That set-up looks like someone smaller than Ben has been using the bike. The 70's 25" frame fits all look!


Or maybe Ben Serotta preaches the Serotta method to all his customers and uses the Rivendell method for himself.


----------



## alembical (May 21, 2004)

High Gear said:


> That set-up looks like someone smaller than Ben has been using the bike. The 70's 25" frame fits all look!


I am not sure I understand this. Why? When I look at his bike, his saddle does not have 12 inches of post showing, no huge set back post, no crazy rise stem, and no 150 stem either. Maybe it is just me, but by looking at just that bike, I would assume it fits its ridder.

Alembical


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Is it just me or do those seat stays look like blades?!? Yikes!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

*Those brake levers look a bit high too*

so I assume that if this is indeed Ben's bike, being ridden by Ben, that he likes it this way.
Pretty bike, never saw rear stays with that much bend...


----------



## Fez (Jul 12, 2002)

$2,900 for a 6+ year old bike?

He could have at least replaced the bar tape and the tires before posting the bike for sale.

I wonder if you could cut out those bent seatstays and replace them with regular Ti ones.


----------

